# [evdl] Gem Ev



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] GEM EV*

It's classified as a "NEV": neighborhood electric
vehicle. That means "under 35 mph"/around the
neighborhood. You could replace the controller; up
the voltage, and all it would mean is that when the
insurance company comes out to investigate after the
accident, that they cancel you, plus other EVers out
there.



> --- [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > I am thinking about buying a GEM EV from Chrysler. I
> > have about a 15 mile commute.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] GEM EV*

Tom,

You can also put larger tires on the NEV...that is a very popular mod to get 
a bit more speed...common with long-haul trucks as well.

--Randall
Concord, NC


----- Original Message ----- 
From: <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, March 16, 2008 10:01 PM
Subject: [EVDL] GEM EV


>I am thinking about buying a GEM EV from Chrysler. I have about a 15 mile 
>commute.
>
> My question is - is there any easy way to boost its speed a little? Since 
> I can travel on
>
> 35 mph streets, why can't I go 35 mph? I think it only goes about 25.
>
>
>
> Also, what do you experts think about this vehicle?
>
>
>
> Tom W.
>
> Royal Oak, Michigan
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] GEM EV*

Ah, the old NEV dilemma... you are limited by law to a speed (25) that makes
it very dangerous on the streets it's allowed to go on.... the average speed
on 35mph streets is actually more like 40 mph.

I've driven both the Th!nk Neighbor, and the GEM, and the Think seems to
have more power (the GEM was a slug on hills with four people, though to be
fair, the Think only held two people). Both were limited to 25mph, but I
got the Think up to 30mph going down a steep hill, and the controller
freaked out and had to be reset before it would move again. I could beat
most cars halfway across the intersection with the Think -- great
acceleration off the line... but then it was at top speed, and they all went
by me. It also did decent in the snow -- low center of gravity with the
batteries under the seats, and rear wheel drive with decent weight over the
wheels. I believe the GEM is front wheel drive. Never driven one in the
snow.

For the price, isn't the Xebra a little more speed capable, and fully
enclosed too? If you don't mind the 3 wheel thing. I've never driven one
of those... I'm going to try to go by our local dealership and see if I can,
though.

Z



> Randall <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Tom,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] GEM EV*

Or maybe a different motor or gear ratio?

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Randall" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, March 16, 2008 7:53 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] GEM EV


> Tom,
>
> You can also put larger tires on the NEV...that is a very popular mod to 
> get
> a bit more speed...common with long-haul trucks as well.
>
> --Randall
> Concord, NC
>
>
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: <[email protected]>
> To: <[email protected]>
> Sent: Sunday, March 16, 2008 10:01 PM
> Subject: [EVDL] GEM EV
>
>
>>I am thinking about buying a GEM EV from Chrysler. I have about a 15 mile
>>commute.
>>
>> My question is - is there any easy way to boost its speed a little? Since
>> I can travel on
>>
>> 35 mph streets, why can't I go 35 mph? I think it only goes about 25.
>>
>>
>>
>> Also, what do you experts think about this vehicle?
>>
>>
>>
>> Tom W.
>>
>> Royal Oak, Michigan
>> _______________________________________________
>> For subscription options, see
>> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
>
> -- 
> No virus found in this incoming message.
> Checked by AVG.
> Version: 7.5.519 / Virus Database: 269.21.7/1331 - Release Date: 3/16/2008 
> 10:34 AM
>
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] GEM EV*

With your numbers you could convert just about any small car to EV and 
make it work. It might even be cheaper than what you would be paying 
for the GEM EV. Granted it would not be "new" but if you have the money 
to spend I'd investigate how much speed/range/etc.. you could get for 
the $ and see if that does not stack up better than a GEM! Not sure 
what the cost of one is but if your getting it from Chrysler it can't be 
too cheap <grin> 

http://www.ev-blue will convert a car for $11,000 or so and that would 
go over 35mph! 

Here are the questions to be answered to determine if you'd be better 
off in a real EV!

1. Is your 15 mile commute one way?? or is that round trip. 

2. Can you charge at work? 

3. Do you need room for more you (1 driver, 0 passengers, 1 passenger, 
2 etc....)

4. Heater or A/C needed??

5. Do you already have a vehicle that could be used as a donor?

More questions later for sure but if you could answer those I'm sure 
someone on this list can suggest many alternatives to a GEM.
Lloyd Wayne Reece
1981 Lectra Centauri
Las Vegas, NV



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> >I am thinking about buying a GEM EV from Chrysler. I have about a 15 mile commute.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] GEM EV*



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > I am thinking about buying a GEM EV from Chrysler. I have
> > about a 15 mile commute.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] GEM EV*

I've been working on GEM's on the side for a number of
years and have owned probably a dozen of them. 

First question, is it 15 miles there, charge while
working then come home or 15 miles there and come home
on the same charge? The rated 30 miles range is
typically at a constant 25mph on flat ground and by
the end of that 30 miles you are only traveling in the
lower 20mph range. This kind of use would also eat a
battery pack alive in relatively short order. If you
can charge at your destination then you should be able
to do this commute as long as there aren't any
demanding hills on your trip. Regardless I'd highly
recommend you get the gel batteries as they will
probably give more years of service vs the flooded
batteries.

As for goin faster there are several options, but I
will start by saying faster eats the power much more
quickly and significantly reduces the driving range.
2000-2001 GEM's have a 3.5hp motor, 2002-2004 have a
5hp motor and 2005-2007 have a beefier version of the
5hp motor. New for 2008 they're offering a 7hp motor
now. The differential on all of these years is the
same and there is an aftermarket 7.5hp vented motor
available for about $800 and this will be required for
going much faster than 30. 2000-2004 GEM's can have
the controller reprogrammed for faster top speed.
3.5hp cars seemed to be good at about 28-39mph with
the speed limiter set to 31. 5hp cars seemed to be
able to do a few more mph, but if you want to be doing
35mph you really need the 7.5hp aftermarket motor.
Larger wheels and tires will also pick you up a couple
mph top end. I have put low rolling resistance tires
on several and the gain in efficiency from the rubber
seemed to out weight the extra energy consumption from
the taller tire, so it's something to consider.

I will say this, if you expect to go 35mph the whole
way the GEM is not the car for you unless you intend
on making some major modifications.

In 2005 they closed down the production line for a
while and re-tooled for some massive changes to the
vehicles. Mainly the whole suspension system was
re-worked to include fully independent suspension,
which earlier cars didn't have. You also got front
disk brakes, the batteries were moved around for
better weight distribution, electronics were moved
from under the dash to under the hood and were all
made sealed. So there were some major changes and it
might be worth looking for a newer one for these
improvements.

The other side of the 2005 and newer coin is the speed
controller was changed as well to include a hard coded
25mph that could not be changed with any programmer.
There of course is a hack for these, but from what
I've heard you'll probably not get more than around 30
mph. What you have to do with these is get the
aftermarket 7.5hp motor and instead of an eight pole
magnet in the speed sender you get a 4 pole magnet
which fools the car in to thinking your traveling half
as fast as you really are. Again, this is the only way
to go faster with one of the newer GEM's. 

If you want a 35mph GEM for your commute here's what
I'd recommend. Get a 2002-2004 model, there were some
improvements over the older ones, mainly a Zivan
charger. Find one that needs batteries and see if you
can low ball the seller because of it. Check it out in
it's stock form, make sure it's doing well as is. From
there I'd get some 14" wheels, put some Bridgestone
Potenza RE92 175/65R14 size tires, which are low
rolling resistance. I can tell you in detail how to
make this package fit without having to pay a GEM
accessory retailer all the money for this. Also get
the aftermarket motor and they include reprogramming
for the controller. Send the controller in, at the
same time send the battery charger in to Electric
Conversions in California for updating, have it
programmed for 185ah batteries. You'll have to make
some extra battery racks, but you can fit nine 8-volt
golf car batteries in the car. The extra 3 fit under
the front seats of a 4 passenger quite well. This
should give you 30 miles at 35mph pretty reasonably,
although charging at your destination will always help
a lot.

The problem with this is you'd likely be looking in
the $6,000 range for this whole setup, but you
wouldn't have to worry about it too much from there.
If you were in Arizona I'd offer to build such a car
for you and give you something turn key, but shipping
to Michigan would probably make it a bit cost
prohibitive.

I had a 2000 GEM with essentially this setup (standard
12 volt batteries though) and I did have it doing
about 40mph once while testing, but I didn't feel
comfortable doing this speed so I turned it down to 35
before I delivered it to a customer. 

Later,
Rick
92 Saturn SC Conversion
AZ Alt Fuel Plates "ZEROGAS"
over 4,700 miles since Dec 1st!


---------------
I am thinking about buying a GEM EV from Chrysler. I
have about a 15
mile commute. 

My question is - is there any easy way to boost its
speed a little?
Since I can travel on

35 mph streets, why can't I go 35 mph? I think it only
goes about 25. 



Also, what do you experts think about this vehicle? 



Tom W.

Royal Oak, Michigan


____________________________________________________________________________________
Be a better friend, newshound, and 
know-it-all with Yahoo! Mobile. Try it now. http://mobile.yahoo.com/;_ylt=Ahu06i62sR8HDtDypao8Wcj9tAcJ 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

